# Saudi Aramco Engineering Encyclopedia



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]Saudi Aramco Engineering Encyclopedia[/h]السلام
Saudi Aramco Engineering Encyclopedia
موسوعة هامة جدا عليكم بتحميلها
http://www.4shared.com/zip/rUbHi862b...ing_Encyc.html​



مع الشكر للمهندس محمد الاكرم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450462.html


----------



## لؤي ستار نايف (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------

